# Limb Lines for catfish and turtles



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone out there been gettin any cats or snappin turtles. We been fishin a local river with pretty good luck on the limb lines. Caught a 20lb snapping turtle, made some dam good sausage gumbo. What combos work best for yall on the limb lines? My tag lines with the weight seem to be gettin into the high grass on the bottom of the river. I use about 15 ft line, perpendicular 2ft line with a 2.5 ounce piece of cut rebar for the weight, hook on bottom of the main line.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 15, 2009)

oh meant to say also that a swivel on the line before the hook maybe a foot or so is a must. Big cats like to twisty and shout and it saves from a broken line.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 15, 2009)

Havn't set poles in a 4 or 5 years...Had great luck w/ willow poles in the bank w/ just simple ties...Also had great luck w/ fiberglass fence post...The fiberglass poles can be set in a snag or deadhead w/ a cordless drill...Just drill the hole and press the pole in...Good luck and make sure you creek the fish for best taste if the water is warm...


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jun 16, 2009)

cool...my favorites are willow limbs and a large log out in the main channel landed me a 10lb blue the other eve. I can't wait to taste the fresh river cats smoked on the new Big Green egg i got today!


----------



## roddy (Jun 22, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> and make sure you creek the fish for best taste if the water is warm...


What does this mean?


roddy


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 22, 2009)

roddy said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> 
> roddy



We always take the live trap and put it in a small creek that is fed by an artesian well...Even a couple of days in the cold water makes the fish taste 10X better...It is amazing how much cleaner/whiter the fillets will be...

If you don't have a creek, you can use a barrel and bags of ice...


----------



## Kydan (Jun 24, 2009)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> cool...my favorites are willow limbs and a large log out in the main channel landed me a 10lb blue the other eve. I can't wait to taste the fresh river cats smoked on the new Big Green egg i got today!



Lol...On a new Big Green Egg ? O' My.:food:


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 2, 2009)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> cool...my favorites are willow limbs and a large log out in the main channel landed me a 10lb blue the other eve. I can't wait to taste the fresh river cats smoked on the new Big Green egg i got today!



That Big Green egg is amazing, I got an XL 2 years ago and was blown away. I will NEVER use anything else for BBQ or smoking, I still use the Weber for grilling.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jul 5, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> That Big Green egg is amazing, I got an XL 2 years ago and was blown away. I will NEVER use anything else for BBQ or smoking, I still use the Weber for grilling.


doin a homegrown organic pork roast rt now and it's already fallin off the bone...mmm...good


----------

